# External Anatomy of a Chicken



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

THIS _may be _helpful to some "Beginners" raising chickens:

Link: *http://www.extension.org/pages/6535...try-kept-on-small-or-backyard-flocks:-chicken

*Link: *http://www.extension.org/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/CockerelLabeledSmall.jpg

*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing ! I printed a smaller pic of a rooster anatomy for my daughter, but this one is much better. When kids show at the fairs they'r expected to know all about their chickens. Your links are a great place for that


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Bruce, I'll be using this to ensure my next PULLET!


----------

